# I got a new betta!



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Some of you may have seen my walmart thread where they wouldn't give me my money back, so I went to the walmart I first got the betta from and they let me get a new one and it made the 4 hour trip this time. So what I did was take the veil tail that was in the divided tank with the crowntail and put it in the other 2.5g that had just 1 betta in it (I redivided it of course) and then I put the new betta in with the crowntail and let me tell ya, it looks AWESOME!!! The crowntail is solid white and the new betta is solid red!! *wipes drool off keyboard* I wish I had a digi cam so I could show you guys. And the new guy is so active now that I got him out of that cup and gave him so much more room, he is building a bubble nest as I type this. lol


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

That's Great! Those sound like beautiful bettas! I love looking at the really red bettas. I wish you the best of luck with your bettas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, I just woke up this morning and he has made a bubble nest that has completly covered every open area on the surface of the water on his side of the tank. I bet he would be a good breeding betta.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

My betta just had babies and the eggs hatched today. This is the second batch. You should get a female and breed because it is so fun and cool to watch.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

what are you going to do with the fry? How many are there? Congrats on te new betta!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

I kinda want to breed but none of my lps will take them and I don't have the money to get a 10g to breed them and to raise the fry and to get all the supplys. 

Leafgirl, thanks for advertising my forum in your sig but for it to work properly by means of people being able to click on the advertisment to get to my forum you need to copy and paste this code in your signature and it will show the advertisment and people can click on it to get to my forum 
[ URL="http://s11.invisionfree.com/The_Fish_Forums/index.php?act=idx"][ IMG]http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/4503/fish8td.png[/IMG][/URL ] 
Also remove the spaces so that it will work.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

yep i got it on


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Cool!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

I think the ct is scared of the new betta because when I first put the new betta on his side of the tank they both flared at each other and now when ever the new betta flares at the ct the ct runs off...coward. :lol:


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't think my Betta ever makes bubble nests. Is this bad? I can't really tell if he does or not because the filter foams a bit...but no where else in the tank is there ever a bubble nest. He seems happy though...

Help?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

No help needed. Your betta is fine.


----------

